# Gore's Son Pleads Guilty!



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

> LAGUNA NIGUEL, Calif. -- Al Gore's son pleaded guilty Monday to possessing marijuana and other drugs, but a judge said the plea could be withdrawn and the charges dropped if he completes a drug diversion program.
> Authorities said they found drugs in Al Gore III's car after he was pulled over on July 4 for going 100 mph. AP


So how come the charges get withdrawn if he completes a drug diversion program? Would they do the same with us? :eyeroll:

100 mph... I wonder if his dad realizes that he was getting worse gas mileage than an SUV would at 60 mph.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Hes just a kid if they drop the charges and he straightens himself out that would be good enough. He doesnt need a record.

I would crack down hard on a repeat offense though.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

You are right Bobm. He is going to have a chance to turn things around.

Being Gores"s son is bad enough!!!


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Bobm said:


> Hes just a kid if they drop the charges and he straightens himself out that would be good enough. He doesnt need a record.
> 
> I would crack down hard on a repeat offense though.


He's just a kid?? What if he killed someone driving like that? What are you going to tell the family members...Ah, he's just a kid, he has time to make things right. Why can't we just make people, whoever they are, accountable for their actions or decisions they make the first time?


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Turner I know what you are saying as I had a gradnson killed by a drunk driver. It was a repeat offender and had spent time in jail.

Gores kid is not getting off with nothing,I believe if the offender is underage and it is the first without killing someone or injurying some one a rehab center is better than jail. If he had injuryed or killed someone he should be in jail just like the guy that killed my grandson. I attend every parole board hearing every time he comes up for parole.

If anything happens again with Gores kid throw him in and throw away the key. He may not have it on his record but everyone in the US knows about it.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

If if if,

he didnt kill anyone and is just being a typical 21 year old dumbass.

had he killed someone then I would feel differently.

I would wager big bucks most of the guys on this site have driven over 100 mph in their stupid youth. I did many times.

Even Gohon would of, if he could find a long hill for the model T :wink:


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Bobm they still drive 100+ in Oklahoma, ever been on the Indian Nation Turnpike? Those Model T's in the Okie state are made to run!!!!


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I believe he is 24 years of age. I think that is what I read.

I don't think they should hang him in the town square, but to get it taken off because he goes to some "drug diversion program" is not right in my humble opinion.


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

Ill bet that at one point in thier life most of these self proclaimed saints have done something dumb and been given a second chance.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I say fine the hell out of hell for speeding but what you going to do about the pot ?? The article I read says possibly 3 years in prison  WTF for ??so we can have the prison full and let some violent SOB out.

I believe if it was in his possession and not in him, then its his business, if he was using while driving then jail time just like drinking and driving, but if he wants to smoke pot while watching Jay Leno and sitting on his couch its his business. Hes over 21.

The drug laws in this country benefit only one thing the alchohol lobby, a drug is adrug so outlaw all of them, or dont outlaw any of them.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

jdpete75 said:


> Ill bet that at one point in thier life most of these self proclaimed saints have done something dumb and been given a second chance.


I agree. As a kid speed was my one bad habit. Nothing could go fast enough.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

I am not saying put him in front of a firing squad. Give him something to remember; pick up trash along the interstate wearing a sign, remove graffiti from sides of buildings, visit patients in the hospital that have suffered from the stupidity of reckless drivers&#8230;. As you can see with our young celebrities, giving them a slap on the wrist and some rehab time does absolutely nothing. This man is 24 years old, more than likely he hasn't had to answer to any one his whole life, so abiding to rules is the furthest from his mind.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Even Gohon would of, if he could find a long hill for the model T


1969, I-10 Pensacola Florida, Plymouth Duster with the new 340 CID engine, four on the floor and a 800 CFM Holly. Speed odometer went to 160 mph and I had it pegged running against a hot shot in a Chevy. Wasn't but a year or two older than Gore's son. You'd be lucky to get me past 75 mph today.....


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

:beer: I can relate to that


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

I personally wish they'd lift speed limits all together in empty places like I-70 through Utah, or US95 between Vegas and Reno. When you have a nice, straight flat road, as far as the eye can see, why not allow folks with the proper vehicles to do those kinds of speeds? Works in Germany 

There are a lot of things worse than driving 100 mph.

Btw, My all time record was my 71 Mustang, 351c running a 3 speed manual and 2.75 rear gears. Speedo only went to 100, rough estimates put me somewhere around 150 mph.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

1968 Roadrunner 140 mph...........


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

My guess is anyone in California who gets a 1st offense posession charge is offered much the same deal. 100MPH @ 24yrs old, not unthinkable. I'm no Gore or MJ fan but no need to blow this out of proportion, lets face it, because of who he is this is already "on his record", whether the court puts it there or not.


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

Just reading about those cars has my foot pressing down against the table leg.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

jdpete75 said:


> Just reading about those cars has my foot pressing down against the table leg.


What is the top end and model of the table leg you are driving??


----------

